# Do you like not setting up a profile picture for DoorDash like Uber and Grubhub?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I don’t mind either way but it’s nice for privacy reason


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’d rather not. I don’t photograph as well as I used to. My mug needs major Photoshop to just not scare people. But then I look nothing like me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Makes no difference to me.

This thread could get much more interesting if everyone just uploaded a picture of themselves right here so DD doesn't ever have to even request one!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Makes no difference to me.
> 
> This thread could get much more interesting if everyone just uploaded a picture of themselves right here so DD doesn't ever have to even request one!


I consider this a personal attack.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Makes no difference to me.
> 
> This thread could get much more interesting if everyone just uploaded a picture of themselves right here so DD doesn't ever have to even request one!


People do not want to see me. Trust me on that. Masks were a blessing for me that last two years.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> People do not want to see me. Trust me on that. Masks were a blessing for me that last two years.


I heard about this thing called mask fishing. Not that I'm worried about my look but it's nice to keep my mask on


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I heard about this thing called mask fishing. Not that I'm worried about my look but it's nice to keep my mask on


Haha I had to look that up. Interesting. I am getting some surgery that two weeks from today. I am getting my huge freaking nose hopefully reduced in size by half, yes, it's that big and hopefully that will finally give me the confidence in myself that I never had in my 57 years. Not having to have a picture in the DD app has been a good thing.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> Haha I had to look that up. Interesting. I am getting some surgery that two weeks from today. I am getting my huge freaking nose hopefully reduced in size by half, yes, it's that big and hopefully that will finally give me the confidence in myself that I never had in my 57 years. Not having to have a picture in the DD app has been a good thing.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t photograph as well as I used to. My mug needs major Photoshop to just not scare people. But then I look nothing like me.


1) Shave your head. 
2) Tattoo pic of Megan Fox on back of head. 
3) Learn to walk backwards.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1) Shave your head.
> 2) Tattoo pic of Megan Fox on back of head.
> 3) Learn to walk backwards.


He's trying to look BETTER.....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> People do not want to see me. Trust me on that. Masks were a blessing for me that last two years.


I still wear mine. And intend to continue. I’ll blame UE. They sent a message that we’re still required to wear one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> He's trying to look BETTER.....


She. She’s trying. I’m a she. The “Ms.” is a clue.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> She. She’s trying. I’m a she. The “Ms.” is a clue.


Autocorrect?






















I do apologize....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Autocorrect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s ok. I sometimes forget I’m a “she”, too.


----------

